# LED strip lights



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Anybody have any recommendations for LED strip lights with a battery pack? I don't really want to mess around trying to wire them in to my battery or install a switch. Thanks


----------



## wellmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

GG34 said:


> Anybody have any recommendations for LED strip lights with a battery pack? I don't really want to mess around trying to wire them in to my battery or install a switch. Thanks


What's your setup? Connecting LEDs to the battery on your boat isn't difficult and I recommend it. Check these out: https://amzn.to/2Kd2JT9
They're waterproof, you can connect them to the boat's battery or to another as you said you'd like to do. If you're handy with a soldering iron, you can cut the strip into sections and solder different lengths together. I have some on my Aquasport that I cut and soldered together. I recommend sealing the solder joints with 5200.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Check out leds on Oznium.com. They are all I use on my boat and truck.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I did decide to just go ahead a wire them to my boat I will check out the websites for the lights.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GG34 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I did decide to just go ahead a wire them to my boat I will check out the websites for the lights.


You’re better off that way. I have under gunnel, both hatches and under poling platform lit up.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

X2 for oznium.com

Cheap, easy, good quality, and plug and play with a 12v system. However, if you decide you really want a portable set up, I've ran them off 9v batteries before, but they just aren't as bright.


----------

